# love kitties!



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

success! my kitties love each other!!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yay! What sweet pics. They look so comfortable together.


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

heh, they look so cute snuggled up beside each other.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

woohoo! been waiting for this


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

They are soooooo cute! I especially love the first pic.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

They are very cute! I love to see cats sleep together like that


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Faile, that brightened up a rainy Monday morning for me! Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Awwww they look so snuggly!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How cute!


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

nyawww! cuties!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes, that is so sweet to see.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is so sweet. I hope if I ever get another kitty that they will all snuggle together like that.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Awww..

That makes me so jealous! Psi and Samhain still hate eachother, *sigh*


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i was worried that they were going to hate eachother forever, but a couple of days after i started using feliway (and letting them hang out together a lot) the were cuddled up! they wrestle a lot still, and sometimes i think they are fighting, but if i break it up and seperate them they cry to each other and start rolling around again. :lol:


----------

